# Crashed into mirror



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Scooter's wings have grown in and he's not very good at flying. He flew into my mirror head first and then fell onto my dresser. He seems fine but I'm still worried.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just keep a very close eye on him. look for swelling or any abnormalities on his face and head. if he starts losing balance or falling off his perch, go to the vet immediately. also, check for blood in his droppings and blood elsewhere. also funny head movements or funny eye movements, any unusual twitching... seizures....


tsuka flew into the window when we first got him back home and he hit it so hard he left a dust imprint in the shape of a bird. but he was ok though but sure gave me a shock. 

keep an eye on him


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad Tsuka is ok. I get worried about anything with Scooter. It's been an hour and hasn't showed any of those signs. Thank you for the response!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just keep an eye out and do keep him warm. also make sure hes eating and drinking too


scary when they do stupid stuff like that, eh?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It can be helpful to hold birds up to mirrors and windows (while perched on your finger) so they can see that it's a hard, impenetrable surface. They won't remember this if they're flying away in a panic, which can be hugely dangerous. But it will help prevent crashes when they're flying in non-panic mode.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Tielfan I've done that with all of my birds to show them that they won't get through. It seems to work. They sit next to a huge sliding glass door and never try to fly outside.


----------

